# Low CPU speed when playing games



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello, I had a problem with my CPU, that it speed was capped at 0.99ghz, so i've tried ThrottleStop and it helped me, but after PC restart, when ive started game i had low CPU speed again, now it was about 1.5 to 1ghz lower. I've tried reseting ThrottleStop to basic settings but that didn't helped me.

My specs: (Laptop: Lenovo G50-80)
CPU: Intel Core i5 5200u
GPU: Intel HD Graphics 5500 2GB (I had AMD but it burned me up most probably)
Ram: 8GB
Picture of ThrottleStop: https://ctrlv.cz/2aAR


----------



## flmatter (Feb 15, 2019)

what games are you trying to play?  You have an Ultra low power cpu  and your gpu is as well


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

I've tried League of Legends and Apex Legends


----------



## flmatter (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's the thing you have to remember you have an ultra low power system that is not meant for gaming. So yes in theory you try to play those games it will down clock to keep inside its power limits. Maybe someone can help you better with throttlestop . In my above posts I linked the specs of your cpu and gpu which are barely(maybe) up to snuff to play LoL on very low settings and they do not make the cut for Apex.


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

I has got this laptop for 3 years, i had no problem with performace, i've played Tomb Raider and Far cry 3 at medium without problem, so i should play League of Legends at minimally 60fps, which i could 3 days ago before this problem.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds like it's overheating.
Monitor your temps when gaming.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 15, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Sounds like it's overheating.
> Monitor your temps when gaming.


I agree. clogged up heat sink after 3 years very possible.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2019)

The Core i5-5200U is a 15 Watt CPU.
https://ark.intel.com/products/85212/Intel-Core-i5-5200U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2-70-GHz-

Have a look at the ThrottleStop screenshot you posted.  Your core temps appear to be OK.  Lots of temperature headroom while the CPU is loaded.

ThrottleStop is reporting 14.9 Watts for power consumption.  Below that number the word Throttle has a black circle beside it which means it is throttling due to hitting the built in power limit.  When you see this happen, open up the Limit Reasons window for further details.  It is probably going to show PL1 in red which confirms that it is the 15 Watt TDP limit that you are running up against.

Some laptop manufacturers will leave these power limits unlocked so you might be able to go beyond the typical 15 Watt TDP limit which is common for the low power U CPUs.  The Lenovo laptop I tested had a 7500U and it could run at full speed well beyond its 15 Watt TDP limit.  This is wonderful but not typical.







Post some more screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup.  Definitely check off the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option.  Open up the TPL window and try setting the Turbo Boost Long and Short power limits to 25 and do not check the Clamp option.  Play your game, open up Limit Reasons and see if you are still being throttled to 15 Watts.

If something changed just recently, it could have been a Windows update that has changed this power limit.  When locked to 15 Watts, your CPU will slow down significantly to stay within its TDP limit.


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

For some reasons, LoL works ok for now: https://ctrlv.cz/8yws but games what needs more power like Apex Legends or SW Battlefront are still doing this issue. I've tried disabling and locking Turbo Power Limits option, but in TPL window, i couldn't change anything at Turbo Boost Power Limits, the ticks was just stucked.
Screenshots: https://ctrlv.cz/I3WC
https://ctrlv.cz/1vw5
https://ctrlv.cz/ypBP
https://ctrlv.cz/eW0D (near lowest fid possible what i seen, it's jumping from  1ghz to 2ghz)
PS: I would appriciate if you would answer me earlier today because that time you answered me was really late at our hours, 5AM


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2019)

In the Turbo Boost Power Limits section, the Lock box is checked.  That means your turbo power limits are locked and cannot be changed.  Your CPU is throttling because this power limit is set to 15 Watts.

Many laptops lock the power limit register so software like ThrottleStop or Intel XTU cannot make any changes.  
Without a modified bios that does not lock this register, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

So what am i supposed to do with my problem and why did my PC worked ok for so long time??


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2019)

Dejv157 said:


> why did my PC worked ok for so long time


It is possible that a bios or Windows update has locked the power limit register at 15 Watts.  Did you accidentally click on the Lock option in ThrottleStop?
I would need to see some data from your computer before this problem was first detected.  

If you are not sure what might have happened, I would exit ThrottleStop and I would delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.  To do a full shutdown, hold the Shift key on the keyboard down and select Shutdown from the Windows menu.  When you start back up, run ThrottleStop and it will read the default values from your CPU.  If this power limit is still locked then it is the bios that has locked it.

All I can tell you is based on what you have shown me.  Your CPU core temperatures are normal.  The CPU is throttling and slowing down because it is power limit throttling.  The 5200U has a 15 Watt TDP rating and the CPU Cores and iGPU are being slowed down to keep power consumption under this limit.  The only possible solution is to get the turbo power limit unlocked.


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 15, 2019)

I've did a clean reinstallation of Windows using Media Creation Tool before 3 weeks, so it shouldn't be update, but i'll try it and let you know. (I've got latest build of Windows 10)

Well, it didn't work so i'll try to do a clean install of older version of Windows, if it won't work, than i guess it will be something in BIOS, anyway i'll let you know.


----------



## Dejv157 (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok, it still didn't work so i'll try take a look into bios

Well I couldn't find any options in BIOS to set that, so i've tried downloading Intel XTU, looks like only max is locked up,


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2019)

There is a single register in the CPU that contains the two turbo boost, long and short, settings and this same register also contains the turbo time limit value.  There is a single lock bit and for any Intel CPU that I have tested, when the lock is set, all of these values are locked and cannot be changed.  If Intel XTU gives you an option to change one of these values, it might not be accurate.

Changing Windows versions or playing around with XTU is not going to solve your problem if it is the bios that has locked the power limit register.

Most laptops will not give you any access to this register in the bios.  It is set and locked in the background when the CPU boots up.


----------

